
Invite HN: Blockchain Against Evil, Next Week in SF - exolymph
Hello everyone. My name is Sonya Mann and I run communications at the Zcash Foundation. I&#x27;m also a longtime Hacker News reader and commenter, because the inside view of the tech industry is fascinating.<p>Next week I&#x27;m co-hosting an event in San Francisco called Blockchain Against Evil: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eventbrite.com&#x2F;e&#x2F;blockchain-against-evil-tickets-52069749021<p>&gt; Imagine that you&#x27;re a supervillain and you want to fund your dastardly plans. You know what might come in handy? Decentralized, censorship-resistant, anonymous payments technology.<p>&gt; As members of the nascent blockchain industry, we plan to keep building that technology anyway, but we want to minimize the opportunities for supervillains. (Or even regular villains.)<p>&gt; The organizers of Blockchain Against Evil believe that an open, permissionless financial system will have tremendous benefits for civil society. At the same time, it will enable bad actors to wreak havoc in new ways. Even if the harm doesn&#x27;t outweigh the good, limiting harm is still a worthwhile goal.<p>&gt; Blockchain Against Evil is an opportunity to come together and brainstorm: What might bad actors come up with? How can the rest of us can design around their ill intentions without limiting everyone&#x27;s freedom?<p>Hopefully at least a couple of you will be able to attend! (You don&#x27;t actually have to work on blockchain stuff, just be interested in the topic.) Tickets are $20 and all proceeds go to a nonprofit called Open Privacy.
======
exolymph
Clickable event link: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/blockchain-against-evil-
tickets...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/blockchain-against-evil-
tickets-52069749021)

